
JavaScript Tree Shaking in Webpack - thelgevold
http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/viewarticle/tree-shaking-with-webpack
======
TomMarius
Something weird is happening in your examples, because the one with classes
works correctly for me - the second class is not present in my bundle.

~~~
thelgevold
Does it show up as ES5 functions? I down transpile it to ES5. Search for BMW
and Joe Smith.

